

NodeGit release 0.3 (iojs and Node 0.12) and new site - johnhaley81
http://www.nodegit.org/

======
tbranyen
This is a native library to libgit2 that has existed for some time, but now it
has better documentation, some intro guides (we'll add more soon!), and pre-
compiled binaries for popular platforms (even Raspberry PI).

